# tomsfish anyone know whats up with him?



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

He agreed to take my turtles and tanks (for free) since I am moving. He picked the last possible day to pick them up which is fine but I am no longer able to get a hold of him.

When he first messaged me I saw he was an active user and had plenty of positive feedback so before I start cursing him I'm just wondering if he's okay? I know 50-75% of people never bother to pick up things but I really didn't think that would be the case with him. Hopefully he's just really busy and will message me soon.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Speaking for myself, I am disillusioned by this forum so maybe Tom is also taking a break


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*missing in action*

hey there I have been here for a few years and my biggest thing that I have learned is to not get excited about things , I have been in the exact same position .never had any dealings or contact from tomsfish so I cant say anything good or bad about him .I have had several pick ups go from contact to contact , then to radio silence .then when its too late u get the ohh my phone died , email went to junk mail ..so when someone contacts me I give them a window if it happens it happens if it doesn't then I just move on to plan "B" The one thing we don't need on this forum is a kijjii attitude , already have had some bad experiences with the newbies ,who have not learnt etiquette . well that's my rant didn't mean to jump in but cant stand when u hear this stuff...
hopefully someone steps up to bat...


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

The thing is he knew I am moving. I gave him a bunch of days to choose from when to pick up and he chose the last day. He only went silent yesterday. That's part of the reason I posted here. Maybe he got into an accident or something I didn't want to just assume he is a jackass.

There is no plan b. He takes them or bust. I am moving to northern ontario and will be forced to keep them for several decades now. The reason I chose to give them away was strictly because I don't have space for them now and I have my reefs to move as well. I offered them for free thinking someone would take them since it is a 120g miracles tank filtration ect. I get 2 replies he was first but he took so long to bail the other guy can no longer take them. He even offered me stuff for them when I was offering them for free


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

TomG makes some good points and people come and go on the forum 
I have personally dealt with Tom's Fish and never had any issue - never had an issue with TomG for that matter ! 

I will make you a deal: If Tom's Fish doesn't come through, take your turtles with you and continue to post on this forum and other forums where people don't scare each other away and once you have a buyer I will drive them back to Southern Ontario or even Quebec 
I am in sales (But I am DEFINITELY not selling ANY products related to fish, reefs, aquairums, parts for aquariums, rocks, sand, tanks, nada) 
I drive from Windsor to Brockville to North Bay so I will take care of you


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Wow*

Bullet's back.....woo hoo....
Have u tried big als scarborough or a reptile sanitary.zoo
How about calling animal control and see where they drop wildlife off ...
Again I am thru waiting for offers first gets all the time ...

Thanks again Sam for being you....


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Not to beat a dead horse but this guy chose the last day when I had the Uhaul in the driveway waiting for him to show up to load based on if I needed to take the turtles or not. Sure maybe I shouldn't have given him friday as an option but he had 40+ feedback and seemed like an active forum member. If it had been some random guy I probably wouldn't have done this. It's one thing to offer free junk and someone not show up but he was getting a free 120 miracles tank in great shape, stand UV light, filter ect and an additional 80 gallon. To bail on that last minute without so much of a peep seems unusual for me, this coming from someone who stopped selling frags because the rate in which people showed up made it not worth my time to wait around for them at the times they "wanted" to come. He even told me he was going to bring me some IO salt since I was giving him all this stuff. Thankfully I didn't count on that and have tons of salt on hand. 

Fortunately for me Carl really saved me and took the slider and the 80 gallon. The other turtle being a pink belly sideneck cannot be outside during fall or winter so he came with me. Now he's currently spending his days outside in a rubbermaid tote and his nights in the protection of my moms greenhouse. 

thank you Bullet for the offer but we are going to keep the pink belly and his 120 and find somewhere to put it in our house once we get it (currently staying with parents). I have reef tanks in their bathroom so there is no where at all for this turtle to go but outside. That being said I do not think it will be long before we move in to our own house. 

Now that I'm out in the country this is one more city problem I won't have to deal with. Who knows maybe someone out here would want the turtle if we really don't have space for him and they would probably show up too. I'll still continue to post here but only in the marine sections. I posted this in freshwater because Tomsfish seems like more of a freshwater guy.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*feedback*

glad it all worked out . have u left some feedback .....


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

How large is turtle ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

tom g said:


> glad it all worked out . have u left some feedback .....


Good idea. I left some really harsh feedback with the exception that maybe he got into a car wreck or some other emergency since no one seems to know what happened to him. I also take responsibility for trusting him.


----------

